# a hand-drawn city map you're free to use



## Rex Blunder (Apr 25, 2011)

I drew a city map for my weekend D&D game. If it's of any use, please take it.





There's a bigger version at blog of holding, along with a PDF version. Feel free to use, edit, spindle or mutilate.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 25, 2011)

I get a certain Lankhmarian flavor from it.  Cool.


----------



## Treebore (May 1, 2011)

Pretty darn good, actually!

Also, it is always good to find someone else who has discovered the awesomeness that is Synnibar!


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Nice, I like it!


----------

